# Ford 1710 Ignition Issue



## Grau (May 12, 2019)

Hi,
Just recently installed rebuilt motor in tractor but having an ignition problem. Tractor starts fine but will not shut off. I have to close fuel line to get motor to stop. Please help?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Your engine stop lever is likely disconnected. See diagram here: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr49093ar498789


----------

